# Making up a bit of Rub!



## millerbuilds (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello all, 
Thought I would share an idea my wife had.  She suggested this year to make up some of my BBQ Rub for co-workers, friends, and family and give as gifts.  
So here we go!



















First 7 of 48 jars!






With a label 

Back to filling jars!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## motocrash (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice!A little ribbon tied around the necks and SHAZAM!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 20, 2017)

Haha..  Good idea..
Nice of you to do that for people. Now they don't have to worry about making some rub. You already got it covered for them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2017)

Cool idea!
Al


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 21, 2017)

sauced said:


> Both look great, but to me the Chili Lime looks a slightly bit better. Great job!!





motocrash said:


> Nice!A little ribbon tied around the necks and SHAZAM!





Rings Я Us said:


> Haha..  Good idea..
> Nice of you to do that for people. Now they don't have to worry about making some rub. You already got it covered for them.
> 
> 
> ...





smokinal said:


> Cool idea!
> Al



Thanks Everyone!  The co-workers loved them!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 21, 2017)

Brilliant! And here I thought I had it all figured out giving away smoked salts and paprika!
Goodonya!


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 21, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Brilliant! And here I thought I had it all figured out giving away smoked salts and paprika!
> Goodonya!


I have to give all of the credit to my wife.  Her idea, I just did the work :)

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm going to do the same thing along with some homemade hots, sausages, ham, etc. Jars are supposed to be delivered today. Everyone looks forward to Christmas food gifts.


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 22, 2017)

doubles shooter said:


> I'm going to do the same thing along with some homemade hots, sausages, ham, etc. Jars are supposed to be delivered today. Everyone looks forward to Christmas food gifts.


Great idea, maybe next year I will add Summer Sausage and Jerky to the gift set!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2017)

Great idea Jason.  I don't know anybody that wouldn't appreciate a gift like that.
Gary


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 22, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great idea Jason.  I don't know anybody that wouldn't appreciate a gift like that.
> Gary


Gary, 
Well, it dawned on me after reading your comment that one of my co-workers is a vegetarian... So she may not appreciate it.  Maybe my rub is good on Tofu???? LOL!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 22, 2017)

And the recipe is....?:D


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 22, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> And the recipe is....?:D


I can tell you what is in it, but not how much.....

- Jason


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks Great, Mr. Miller!

I make my own rub, too.
I just shake in this, and I shake in that, taste. Shake in some of that, and a bit of that over there, and taste.
Then I put it in an old spice shaker jar, and I shake the hell out of it.
It has an Oniony, garlicy, peppery, spicey, goodness with a little afterburn of cyan and smoked paprika.
But basically, done to taste and eyeball.

But it looks like this before shaking:


----------



## sparkyv (Jan 13, 2018)

millerbuilds said:


> I can tell you what is in it, but not how much.....
> 
> - Jason



Sure, I'd like to know as well.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 14, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> And the recipe is....?:D





sparkyv said:


> Sure, I'd like to know as well.



Since this forum is about sharing, Here is my rub recipe I used for the gifts.

*Millertime Rub #7* (Pork / Chicken Rub)
2 1/2 Cups Brown Sugar
1 1/2 Cups Paprika (Not Smoked)
5 1/2 TBS Ground Black Pepper (Course)
5 TBS Granulated Garlic
4 TBS Onion Powder
3 TBS Cumin
3 Tsp Chili Powder
2 TBS Kosher Salt
2 TBS Celery Salt
2 TBS Honey Powder
2 Tsp Ground Cayenne Pepper (you can increase for more heat)

Since I have a 6 Year old and a wife that do not like their food super spicy, I don't have a lot of heat.  You can increase the Cayenne Pepper and I have also added ground Chipotle Pepper as well.  

Enjoy, 

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 14, 2018)

NEver seen honey powder sounds good thanks for sharing


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 14, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> NEver seen honey powder sounds good thanks for sharing



Agreed never even heard of it. But I imagine this rub with the honey powder has a nice balance. 

Thanks for sharing Jason... Points for that boss

-Joe


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2018)

That Honey Powder sounds like it could work good for my dehydrated apples and bananas, too.
Seems to be kind of common on the web. But I never heard of it before either.
I think I'll get some.

Sam's Club sez it has a 30 year life span.


----------



## sparkyv (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Jason.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 28, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> NEver seen honey powder sounds good thanks for sharing





Fade2Blacc said:


> Agreed never even heard of it. But I imagine this rub with the honey powder has a nice balance.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Jason... Points for that boss
> 
> -Joe




Thanks!
I get the Honey Powder from Amazon

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 28, 2018)

sparkyv said:


> Thanks for sharing, Jason.


 
You are welcome!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 5, 2018)

thanks for sharing. this is a great idea. i was thinking of giving smoked salt as well. saw the recipe here. 12 hour smoke with coarse sea salt.


----------



## millerbuilds (Feb 10, 2018)

saltysandman said:


> thanks for sharing. this is a great idea. i was thinking of giving smoked salt as well. saw the recipe here. 12 hour smoke with coarse sea salt.



I have never smoked salt...I keep saying I am going to... Time to do it!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 22, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> NEver seen honey powder sounds good thanks for sharing





Fade2Blacc said:


> Agreed never even heard of it. But I imagine this rub with the honey powder has a nice balance.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Jason... Points for that boss
> 
> -Joe





SonnyE said:


> That Honey Powder sounds like it could work good for my dehydrated apples and bananas, too.
> Seems to be kind of common on the web. But I never heard of it before either.
> I think I'll get some.
> 
> Sam's Club sez it has a 30 year life span.



I order it from Amazon.

Thanks,

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

